# Sooooo......anyone want to adopt?



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Anyone want to adopt 1 nineteen year old girl, 4 goats, 1 lamb, 2 dogs, 1 cat, and 1 horse? My dad's given me until the end of school and then he's kicking me out. No matter what. :angry:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh Crissa ....I would ....but California is an awful long ways away....... :hug: 
So sorry ....he has you on a time line... :hug: 

How long do you have..... until school is out? :hug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm out on the 21st.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

that.. is so ridiculous.. i would say me.. but my parents don't want me much either


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

If my aunt had a place to keep all of the livestock I'd go live with her but she lives in one of the biggest cities in OK.  Sorry your parents are like that too. 

I think I will pitch this better, lmao. 

Let's see, I work on a farm anyways so I could work, I can train, groom, and exercise horses, sheep, goats, and dogs. I can be neat and tidy, I would find a job and help out. Okay I'll do just about anything! :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I'm out on the 21st.


wow ...not much time.....I am so sorry....


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I am really sorry about that. :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I never did understand why parents kick their kids out. I am so greatful that I am going on 24 and my parents are happy to have me home 

Will pray something works out for you :hug:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

:hug: :hug: 
I'm sorry Crissa, I'd offer, and my mom would love another kid, but you know me, we're in the same boat.
Why is your dad threatening to kick you out? I'm not sure what I ever did to my dad, except to be born. Must me something wrong with me that I don't know about. :shrug: 

I hope you can find someone to help you out. :hug:


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

You can move in w/ us, we'd probably hardly notice another person, or the goats, dogs, cat, horse, might notice the lamb though! Neat and tidy is always nice, I'm a slob.


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

My wife says you can move here. I need to warn you that we have a tiny house with 10 dogs, 3 cats, 17 goats, 9 inside birds and 2 pigeons. Oh and 4 teenage daughters ages 17, 16, 15 and 15. She says to PM us since she would like to discuss it with you.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Crissa,

:hug: I am so sorry that your parents are doing this :GAAH: . I would take you in, in a heart beat. Not very often do you find kids as good as you and all kids that have live stock. I just hope if you really do have to go that your parents will realize what a great kid you are and some day he will say "wow, Crissa, will you ever forgive me"?

I am really dreading that day that my daughter leaves. I sure will pray that things work out. When do you graduate from High School?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So when you moving to North Idaho??? You always loved my Vernie!


----------



## GoatGirl (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm already a 20 year old adoptee at my house, so I don't know what they'd think about it. Hope everything works out for you in the end. Lots of Luck. :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about that, I hope you find a solution soon :hug: :hug: 

We'll take you in, I'm sure we can fit a few more goats in along with you


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh Crissa I am sitting here reading this in tears. I pray that your father comes to his senses. If not is Iowa too far away? 
Our household is kind of crazy but we can always find room for one more along with your assortment of animals! I am praying for you!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

What a crummy thing to do to your own kid...

Crissa...I am so sorry you have to deal with this...at your age, worrying about where you're gonna live should be one of the last things on your mind...

I live half-way across the country but if there's anything I can do to help you out, I will. :hug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh my gosh, I didn't realize how great you all were, I'm in tears now. :tears: One of my best friends offered, but we aren't sure how her dad will take to the goats and lamb and I know that the horse just won't fit there. My only other problem is getting to anyone's place, I have no vehicle. My dad took what was supposed to be my truck for himself last year.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh Crissa, I am so sorry, I'd take you and your animals in, in a heartbeat, and hitch the trailer on and come and get you. I wish I could, I really do. 

 :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:hug: Crissa, I am so sorry, hopefully it all works out in your favor ray:


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Well maybe if you can find the perfect situation for you - we could do a transportation train between the lot of us...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh I would so had to see you loose your beautiful animals because you dont have a place to live. 

I am clear across the country or I would help you know that.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

Bona Fide said:


> Well maybe if you can find the perfect situation for you - we could do a transportation train between the lot of us...


that's an idea!!! :idea: :idea:

the crissa railroad


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Really kicken u out?!!! As much as I threatin my oldest with that I wont do it. If my life werent so messed up I would help, sry thats all happenin.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

OH, Crissa! I am so so sorry! If I could, I would bring you out here in a heartbeat. I am praying that someone takes you and all your beautiful animals in. :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'm really sorry this is happening, if I had a way to help I would, or if we were in our own place already, we would definitely. 

This kind of thing really isn't that unusual sadly. My husband (he was my boyfriend at the time) was booted out on his 18th birthday. His step-mom hated him with a passion from day one of him living with her and his dad after his biological mom stuck him on a plane when he was seven and he never saw her again.

Luckily, he was able to come stay with me and finish highschool. I will be thinking of you and hoping something works out.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you so much everyone. :grouphug: Looks like for now I'm staying. They changed their minds yet again. (okay so more like my dad did, my mom hates it when he kicks me out) But I'm definitely going to keep you all in mind, because I'm not going to keep dealing with this, hopefully my friend Sara and I can really start getting some extra hours because we want to go in together and buy some land and a double wide. But I kind of have to have a vehicle to do that. :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

goodness sounds like if he is having a bad day you get the brunt of it and I wouldnt want to be around that. Not stable at all. Keep us informed and hopefullly if there is a need someone can help you out.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

That's actually right on the dot. It always happens when he has a bad day, and supposedly I'm the "bad" child. I have no clue as to what I've done though. One time he actually threatened to get rid of my goats, which I've paid for and they were at a friends house, so I told him that he couldn't legally do that as I was 18. So he proceeded to try and shove me against the wall and hit me, luckily my mom was there (and not to be mean but my mom is quite large) and she grabbed his arm so I could get away and I left. He begged me to come back, I told him once more and I was gone for good.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats abuse darling - you do need to get out of there. So glad you mom can control him but one day she may not be there.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Crissa,

I know you have been going like this for a long time. It is hard and when you can you need to get out of that place. Yes you mom is great and loves you but you do not and should not take that, I hate to say it but you might have to sell the animals because if that is what will keep you from getting to a safe place then that is what you have to do. I know that is the last thing you want to do but hun for your safety and piece of mind, that might be what has to be done.

I hope that he comes to his senses soon and realizes what a good kid you are, but i hate to say it he will not until you are gone.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I will have to say this, please don't get after me for it though, but I cannot and will not sell my animals, I may be able to sell Orion and Ebony, but Lyric, Finale, Cali, and Star I just couldn't live without them, I won't go into details for fear of sounding incredibly stupid and having someone tear into me. I've got a place that I can go to that will take my animals too if I have to get out in a hurry, but Sara and I just talked today about saving up and buying our own place, so that's what I'm going to try to do. Thank you all so much, I really do appreciate you all helping me.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa I understand - sometimes our animals are all that keep us from falling apart.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Crissa I understand - sometimes our animals are all that keep us from falling apart.


 that is so true....... :hug: 
Crissa ....I truly pray .....that you and your friend ....can get a place of your own....with your precious and beautiful animals..............you do not need.... to be in a abusive situation....it only gets worse...  ...your such a sweet girl ...and do not need that......I am praying for you....... ray: :hug:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

:hug: 

I hope Sara and you can find a place of your own and have your animals with you. 

The good thing is that you are 18 and can leave if you need to, I'm underage so I really can't yet.. although if it was up to my dad I'd be gone years ago. 

I hope everything works out for you Crissa.. :hug:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry Crissa, I am glad I can still live with my parent's and help out here on our farm and I'm 26!


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Crissa, what was said earlier is soooo true. I realize that you want to save money and get a place of your own, *but you are not safe there!* What if your mom hadn't been there to stop your dad? What if the next time he tries to pull something like that it is just you and him alone in the house?

I'm telling you this from experience, and what you have seen is as good as it's going to get. I stayed in an abusive marriage for 2 years, with a young son from a previous marriage. Your dad has some serious issues, and if he has tried to hit you, that will continue to escalate. Please, please, please, if you have somewhere else to go, then go as fast as you can!


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Crissa-I hope you stay safe. I've been in your shoes before. Except the one who had a bad temper didn't only take it out on me but would try to take it out on my animals. I only had a tank full of fish and a cat then but they still meant the world to me. Please do all that you can in your power to stay safe and get out of there :hug:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey I am all the way out in PA. I have a room for rent. You would have to board probly at the boss's house. 

Ann


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well if my dad gets this promotion that he's hoping for, they may be moving out of state and I'll just live with Sarah's family or something. My Aunt also said that she knows someone who might be willing to let me keep my animals there. :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying that is all works out Crissa........... ray: :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope something works out for you Crissa and you stay safe and sound


----------

